# CPC Salary



## MARCIE CPC CPB CPMA CRC (Nov 3, 2011)

I am familiar with the AAPC Salary Survery, however my Practice Administrator thinks that the MGMA has a better idea of what I am actually worth. I do not blame her from a cost-of-employee perspective since the difference is nearly 10k. My problem is, the survery she is looking at refers to me as a "coding specialist", not a CPC. Am I wrong to think there should be a difference in these two titles since anyone can be a coding specialist?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Marcie


----------



## ajs (Nov 3, 2011)

marcie123 said:


> I am familiar with the AAPC Salary Survery, however my Practice Administrator thinks that the MGMA has a better idea of what I am actually worth. I do not blame her from a cost-of-employee perspective since the difference is nearly 10k. My problem is, the survery she is looking at refers to me as a "coding specialist", not a CPC. Am I wrong to think there should be a difference in these two titles since anyone can be a coding specialist?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Marcie



I think since MGMA does not have a specific CPC category, that makes the AAPC salary survey more accurate.  The AAPC surveys what coders are actually getting paid, certified and non-certified.  It would appear the MGMA survey compiles all coders under the category "coding specialist".  There is no breakdown of the difference between those who are certified versus those who are not.  It takes a lot of work and money to get to become a certified coder, and you spend a lot of time and money to maintain that credential.  You should be compensated appropriate to the skills you have and the job you do.

I would take issue with your Practice Administrator, they need to look more closely at the AAPC statistics.


----------



## coachlang3 (Nov 3, 2011)

It's splitting hairs I guess.  

But I work with 2 other coders.  One is certified through the AAPC and one is not but has been coding for nearly 20 years.  I would consider one a certified coder who has specific training to code while the other is a coding specialist based on experience and job responsibilities.  I'm not knocking a non-certified coder but would you rather have an employee with a BS or a Masters?

Now did the survey your supervisor used take into account continuing education as well as certification?


----------



## MARCIE CPC CPB CPMA CRC (Nov 3, 2011)

The job description of the "coding specialist" in her survery is as follows;

            Coding Specialist
"Maintains procedure code master file; reviews reimbursement from third-party payors;
maintains diagnosis code master files; and/or audits, corrects patient demographic
information and total charges; works to resolve coding issues and maintains fee schedules forMedicare, fee for service, health maintenance organizations."

In my opinion a certified coder has MANY more responsibilities than listed above. So to answer your question, no I do not think she did.

Thanks for your replies


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 4, 2011)

*Certified Coder is NOT a job description*

I am not aware of ANY job description for "certified coder."   

If your practice administrator is using MGMA it's because s/he finds that accurate based on the needs of the practice and the job description of the position.

Certainly, continue to advocate for a higher salary if your job performance is exemplary and your are performing duties above and beyond your current job description.  

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

